# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Olympus E-510... Que acham?

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Por questões profissionais (software CAD/CAM com aplicação de Nesting - arrumação automática de peças a cortar) ando à procura de uma máquina que seja boa e com preço acessível.
Tenho um fornecedor que me aconselha esta:

http://www.olympus.pt/consumer/dslr_E-510.htm

Que acham dela??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

A que valor?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Filipe

Na Worten custa 600... http://www.worten.pt/ProductDetail.a...834043&oid=&c=
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

As lentes para as olympus são um pouco caras mas de muito boa qualidade.

Eu optei por comprar recentemente uma Nikon d70 na ebay igual a nova por 180 euros com portes.. é uma questão de estares atento.
Arranjas lentes no mesmo sitio a preços muito bons e tens material em segunda mão em excelente estado na parte de classificados deste forum português:
http://www.forumfotografia.net/


Cps
Gil

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Pedro,

Por esse preço tens a Canon 1000D, ou mais barata ainda a 400D.
Tenta optar por marcas mais "comerciais" tipo a Canon ou a Nikon, pois consegues obter, com mais facilidade, extras em segunda mão (lentes, etc..).
Tambem a Olympus é a unica a trabalhar com o um sensor de 4 terços. Para saberes melhor o que é e para evitar aqui uma longa escrita, tens aqui um link que te explica bem:
http://www.olympus.pt/consumer/dslr_7045.htm

Qualquer duvida que tenhas, tens aqui um review da mesma:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympuse520/

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação!

Mas a gerência não pretende investir tanto (apesar do produto em causa ir para uma feira...) e vai optar por uma WebCam com cerca de 2.1Mp... :Icon Cry:  

Dizem que chega... vamos ver...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

